# Take a guess at how long this horse has been in harness!



## MiLo Minis (Apr 26, 2012)

I mean the horse in front of the cart not the ol' horse in it!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 26, 2012)

Can't guess but Wowza! very nice indeed. I'm guessing from the question this is a green horse, if that is so then I can just imagine how fabulous he/she will be with experience.


----------



## Jules (Apr 26, 2012)

Super nice horse!!!


----------



## New mini (Apr 26, 2012)

Beautiful. Also would say green from the question but sure does not look like it. Have to post pictures after you have driven for awhile


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice! If you hadn't posted the second picture there'd be nothing to indicate this was not a fantastic, finished driving horse. The second photo shows he's green in the way he's moving that hind end (looks just like the pictures of my current green horse as far as that goes) but he still looks awesome. I'd say he looks like a naturally talented horse who's been in the cart a few months...but given the fact you're asking at all, I'm guessing it's more like one of his first few hitches!





Leia


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Apr 26, 2012)

I LOVE that one Lori! Let's hear the details!


----------



## Christie (Apr 26, 2012)

I want that horse!!! ........LOL





Looks great!!!!


----------



## Jules (Apr 26, 2012)

Details! Please!





Btw the 'ol horse' in the cart is not looking too 'old' at all


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 26, 2012)

Beautiful!!! She looks amazing!! I can't believe she looks this good already. I can't wait to see her out in the ring. <3 I am so thrilled for both of you.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Jules



And Kim! The horse is lookin' purty good too eh?





This is Desiree's 2 year old filly McCarthys Lonesome Dove who is going to be just killer in harness by the time she is old enough to compete I think! She doesn't yet get under herself really well but this is only her SECOND DAY in the shafts and she is still working on finding her balance, I am thrilled with her!!! She already has the rudiments of bending in that she gets her back legs under herself in the turns and has one heck of a motor in that butt! We haven't had a check on her yet so she can build herself up to carry. Desiree is contemplating a possible pleasure driving career for her as well as the breed show ring. I am really looking forward to seeing her compete!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Apr 26, 2012)

Lucky you to drive her Lori, and lucky Des for owning her!! Absolutely gorgeous, and only her second day? WOW


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 26, 2012)

Now that you say her name I think yes, I have always really like that filly. Congrats to Desiree to own such a up an coming star. She is going to be a tough competitor when she enters the ring.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 27, 2012)

That's without a check? Nice!

Leia


----------



## MiLo Minis (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't like to check them up when they are just learning their balance - they tend to rely on the check too much to support them. There is plenty of time to get her working in a check once she can carry herself. I think this mare is going to be one heck of a driving horse!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 27, 2012)

MiLo Minis said:


> Thanks Jules
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much ground driving has she had?


----------



## MiLo Minis (Apr 27, 2012)

She was worked in the round pen and then grounddriven outside the pen for almost 2 weeks prior to putting her to the cart. She was shown at halter last year and has been conditioned for showing at halter again for this year so she was in excellent condition and took to it quite naturally. Desiree came down and stayed with me while we got her going so it was a bit of a whirlwind training session which Dove dealt with splendidly! I had my doubts to start because she is put together slightly downhill but with the groundwork quickly learned to use her rather powerful backend and moved off it quite well once in the cart which allows her to elevate her shoulders and push the cart rather than pull it. She is very intelligent. She is only going to get better with more time - I just love her! Can't wait to see her in the show ring.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow is all I can say!! And I am so happy for Desiree to own such a brilliant filly!!!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Apr 27, 2012)

I am very happy for Desi too. She is one girl that I KNOW will put a horse of this calibre to good use



and do her full justice.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 27, 2012)

Congratulations to Des- sounds like Dove will be a true all-arounder!



MiLo Minis said:


> I don't like to check them up when they are just learning their balance - they tend to rely on the check too much to support them.


I agree, it just startled me that she had such a very high headset at this point without a check on. Turbo's got a naturally high neck set but is still working pretty long-and-low at this point; then again, he's MUCH more butt-high than she is and needs more work to learn to get it under himself.



She's lovely either way!

Leia


----------



## Jules (Apr 27, 2012)

congrats to you all- just awesome! A really stylish looking mare who is going to do great things!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Apr 27, 2012)

It really helps to have a horse with a naturally high headset but if you are already starting with that Leia, you just have to work with a following hand that makes him slightly less comfortable when he has his head where you don't want it and reward him with a relaxed hand when he puts it where you do.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks. He's working long-and-low because I ask him to; that's where I feel he needs to be while he learns to use his hindquarters. He comes up quite nicely when asked!






Again, Dove looks great. Congrats.

Leia


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow Desiree, she looks just as good in the cart as she does set up for halter!!!! Looking forward to show ring pics!!!


----------

